
Palm’s Open Source Portal is now available - MaysonL
http://pdnblog.palm.com/2009/06/palms-open-source-portal-is-now-available/
======
durin42
I'm really glad that Palm is making the tarballs available without requiring
some stupid developer login on yet another site - a lot of places could learn
from this good example.

Hopefully they do a better job of maintaining their developer community this
time around - if they do, they could grow into a wonderful force for open
source good.

~~~
pieter
I hope they don't do what Apple used to do -- dump all their KHTML changes as
a huge diff and call it "WebKit", but actively participate in the development
of the products. See what happened with WebKit once it got a community, it's
now one of the best desktop engines, and the best mobile web engine by far.

------
baddox
From the title, I thought Palm had developed an open source version of the
Valve game.

